# Help with a 35mm Canon T50



## KAikens318 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just picked up a Canon T50 and I am having a little problem with it, was wondering if anyone knew anything about them. I have brand new batteries, the camera acknowledges that they are in there and working, but once I load the film, I push the shutter button as that is supposed to advance the film to the number '1' but it goes nowhere so I can't take pics. Any ideas?


----------



## Dwig (Aug 29, 2009)

It sounds like a malfunction in the transports, but there are a few thing to check:

1. Is the rewind button depressed or has it popped out to its normal advance position? If not, wiggle the sprocket wheel a bit to see if it will pop out.

2. Make sure you are loading the film correctly as illustrated in the manual.

3. Double check that the batteries are truly good enough by using the battery check function (pg 10 in the manual). Perhaps, try another set.

Free PDF manual available at: 
Canon t50 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals 
(if the manual helps, considere making a donation to their site)


----------



## KAikens318 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dwig said:


> It sounds like a malfunction in the transports, but there are a few thing to check:
> 
> 1. Is the rewind button depressed or has it popped out to its normal advance position? If not, wiggle the sprocket wheel a bit to see if it will pop out.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I have done all of the above and nothing is working so far. Contacted Canon but they weren't much help as they simply told me how to load the film even though I know how to do that. Hopefully I will find something that works, hoping that it's not the motor or something, would really like to use the camera~!


----------

